# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Big discount on ciclop 3D scanner

## wendy

Big discount on ciclop 3D scanner
today is the last day of 3D activity

LINK
HTB1ryD_KXXXXXbhXFXXq6xXFXXX4.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

the problem with them is simply that they don't work. 
Cheap, yes. Worth $99 ?  Absolutely not.

----------

